
Show HN: An easy-to-use Google Speech API wrapper along with WER implementation - shenanigan
https://github.com/bhanu-mnit/Google-Speech-API
======
fiatjaf
I was looking for this exactly today.

However, it doesn't seem as easy-to-use as [https://github.com/psirenny/node-
google-speech-api](https://github.com/psirenny/node-google-speech-api), for
example.

